# Madan brushes and combs



## bamsd619 (Apr 9, 2009)

I highly recommend the "regular"size regardless of poodle variety. I have toy and standards and use the regular size. Also,these are the BEST brushes I have fun. I used the Chris Christensen brushes and prefer these over the Chris brushes. Thy are well built, lightweight, and last a while. A GREAT value!!


----------



## kimstm (Jun 24, 2010)

I was going to get

the regular pin brush, the black with red. It is a firm brush for undercoats.
the large slicker brush
the steel tail comb (says great for wiping the gunk off the eyes)???
and she also said she has an 11" poodle spray comb w/2" xtra long pins

toplinepet.com see grooming tools

and also the water bottle converter for my dog crate. 

Do the brushes and combs seem like good choices? Do I need them all?

Thanks!

Kim


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

kimstm said:


> I was going to get
> 
> the regular pin brush, the black with red. It is a firm brush for undercoats.
> the large slicker brush
> ...


correct me if i am wrong...but standard poodles do not have undercoats, so I am not sure if you would want that brush.


----------



## kimstm (Jun 24, 2010)

It actually reads great for undercoat and heavier coarse hair. Which items would you recommend? Is $18 dollars a lot for a poodle comb?

Kim


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I love, love, love the Madan brushes. I use it on my Havanese, who is in full coat and find that it's the best brush I've used bar none. I've had CC brushes and Greyhound brushes, and they don't even come close. I really like the site that I am Lainee Limited, as they carry great variety of all the latest Madan brushes with the best explanation of their firmness, sizes, etc. Here's the link:

Laineeltd -- Search results


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

the woman at topline recommends the black/red for spoos. would the black medium be better?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i ordered the medium black.


----------



## kimstm (Jun 24, 2010)

thanks!


----------

